# old shifter to new FD



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Will shimano 6600 shifter work with a 6700 or 5700 FD? Have the front shifter already. Need to get a new FD for new road bike build done for next season. This is last part needed.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Yah, it will work just fine.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

quatre24 said:


> Will shimano 6600 shifter work with a 6700 or 5700 FD? Have the front shifter already. Need to get a new FD for new road bike build done for next season. This is last part needed.


Absolutely perfectly, fully compatible.


----------

